# I think I have a major problem!



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, this just keeps getting better and better! I have Windows ME, and first I had a printer problem, there's a "script error" and won't print. So I tried to do a System restore, and it won't do it. I tried to do a Disk Defrag, and it told me to to do a ScanDisk, and it won't finish that either....thus, the Disk Defrag won't work. Would it just be easier to throw this thing out the window, or is it something I can fix?!? 

Please help!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

do scan disk in safemode - Start tapping F8 as the system boots to get to safe mode


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Try uninstalling the re-installing your printer to get round that problem,were there any specific error messages besides the script error? 

And System restore not working did it say why?


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks to those who replied....I really appreciate it!!

I did the ScanDisk in Safe Mode and it worked!! It did find a few places that had some problems, so it was worth it. Thank you!!!

I tried uninstalling and re-installing my printer about a week ago, and that didn't work. As far as the System Restore, it doesn't say why it won't work. I tried it several times...once I left it be for 8 hours, and it hadn't even started. When I try to print it says "An error has occured in the script on this page. Line: 508 Char: 1 Error: Permission Denied Code:0 URL: res://C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEMS\SHDOCLC.DLL\preview.deg Do you want to continue running scripts on this page? Yes or No" Hopefully that helps someone....it's greek to me!!  

Thanks again!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok time to have a look at a hijack log of your computer,go here http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html and download this to its own folder (important) raed itcarefully to see how to post a log back here for analysis


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 1:10:36 PM, on 10/17/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\KODAKCCS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHARED FILES\CAMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPOOPM07.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\SPY SWEEPER\SPYSWEEPER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\BIN\HPODEV07.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\FRU\REMIND32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\EASYSHARE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK SOFTWARE UPDATER\7288971\PROGRAM\BACKWEB-7288971.EXE
C:\SIERRA\PLANNER\PLNRNOTE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDUI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\BIN\HPOEVM07.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPOIPM07.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPOID407.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\BIN\HPOSTS07.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\BIN\HPOFXM07.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MCU9206.TMP\MCAPPINS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\SHARED\MGHTML.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WUAUBOOT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBMMKBD] usbmmkbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KodakCCS] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBMonit.exe] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Creative WebCam Tray] C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\CAMTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPAIO_PrintFolderMgr] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpoopm07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcupdmgr.exe] C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [*Restore] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\RSTRUI.EXE /f
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: HPAiODevice.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet K Series\bin\hpodev07.exe
O4 - Startup: Hewlett-Packard Recorder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet K Series\FRU\Remind32.exe
O4 - Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Startup: KODAK Software Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\backWeb-7288971.exe
O4 - Startup: Event Planner Reminders Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Sierra\Planner\PLNRnote.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0411.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0411.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4019/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab

I sure hope that means something to you....cuz it's Greek to me!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## dabwid (Aug 4, 2003)

Okay I will check it out. It will take a little while. Please be patient.


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks A Million!!!


----------



## dabwid (Aug 4, 2003)

If system restore is on, turn it off. So that you don,t save the bugs. 
If you haven't already checked for nasty little bugs ( you know spyware)

Please download, update and run this.
Spybot Search and Destroy
http://tomcoyote.com/SPYBOT/index1.php 
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/mirrors/index.html
Check and fix anything in red.

Then download, up date and run this.
Ad-Aware SE Personal Edition
http://www.lavasoft.de/software/adaware/
Also download the VX2 Cleaner plug-in and run it.
Fix what comes up.

Then go here and run a free virus scan
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

Also here
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/

Then scan for Trojans here;
http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/trojanscan.asp
http://scan.sygate.com/pretrojanscan.html

Then post the hijack log back here. To do that,
Open HJT, select run scan, then save log. Copy and paste the log back here for someone to look at. Do not fix anything yet.

After getting everything cleaned out you might want to download this,
it helps keep the bugs out. And it's free.
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

This will get out some of the stuff that will clean-up your log before I check.
Please be patient


----------



## dabwid (Aug 4, 2003)

We need to reduce this down,there is way too many programs running here. This creates a lot of strain on your system.

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\KODAKCCS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHARED FILES\CAMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPOOPM07.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\SPY SWEEPER\SPYSWEEPER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\BIN\HPODEV07.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\FRU\REMIND32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\EASYSHARE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK SOFTWARE UPDATER\7288971\PROGRAM\BACKWEB-7288971.EXE
C:\SIERRA\PLANNER\PLNRNOTE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDUI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\BIN\HPOEVM07.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPOIPM07.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPOID407.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\BIN\HPOSTS07.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET K SERIES\BIN\HPOFXM07.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MCU9206.TMP\MCAPPINS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\SHARED\MGHTML.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WUAUBOOT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

In order to see what the startup load looks like in your computer, click Start - Run, type MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab).

Everything listed there with a checkmark next to it loads during startup and runs in the background. By disabling some of these items, you can reduce or eliminate the above symptoms.

How do you disable them? Very simple. Uncheck the ones you want to disable, click Apply - OK, then reboot your computer.

How do you determine which items are safe to disable? The below listed websites will make the process much easier for you. 
http://www.answersthatwork.com/
http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?type=&filter=&count=100&offset=0

Note: Three items that you should not disable are ScanRegistry, SystemTray, and your anti-virus program. Windows ME users additionally should not disable StateMgr and PCHealth because it will prevent System Restore from running


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

RedHeadMommy:

I just now saw your post for the first time and had to reply to it.

That computer's startup load is HUGE and seriously needs to be trimmed down.  Other than

*ScanRegistry

SystemTray

StateMgr

Antivirus entries

Firewall entries*

Windows ME needs very few other program to be loading during startup and running in the background. Click the link below and read the article, "MSCONFIG - Reduce The Startup Load".

How much RAM is installed in that computer? Windows ME and its associated programs should have at least 256 MB to run properly. What brand name, model name, and model number is it?


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!! I trimmed down my startup programs and went from 19 % free to 67% free! That's amazing!! It did wonders for my computer's performance, I must say!! 
Thank you everyone!!

But I'm still having trouble with my original problem of not being able to print...there's still a "script error"? 

Flvalee...I have an HP Pavillion GenuineIntel Pentium II Processer with 128 MB RAM. When we bought it 4 (?) years ago, they talked us out of more RAM cuz they said we'd never use or need that much....I was (and pretty much still am) computer illiterate, so I just agreed!

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You will definitely notice a performance boost and an increase in system resources after you trim down the startup load. :up: 

What model number is your HP Pavilion? There should be a 4-digit number on the front of the case. I need that information so I can research something for you.

128 MB would have been plenty of RAM 4 years ago, but not anymore. Windows ME should have 256 MB and Windows XP should have 512 MB. Sure, they will run with less RAM, but you will not get the performance that you need.

Have you tried reinstalling the printer drivers, preferably any updated ones?


----------



## dabwid (Aug 4, 2003)

Glad to here that we have helped you. If you get more RAM make sure you get the same kind and same make. Otherwise you can run into compatability problems. With the older and smaller processer, keep a watch on your start-up load. I have been using computers for about two years now and everything I have learned has been from here and other forums. I like this the most though. That and trial and error.
Keep coming back we all work hard to help people out.


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

The model number is 9720. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the printer when I first started having this problem a couple of weeks ago....I was thinking of doing it again, now that I have done as much as I have, maybe it'll work...MAYBE?!?

The system restore is still not working...does that usually take a LOOOONG time?? Maybe I'm just not being patient enough with it.

Thanks again!


----------



## dabwid (Aug 4, 2003)

See if this will help you with your system restore.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsME/using/computerhealth/articles/systemrestore.asp


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Judging by your list of running processes, you have an HP printer installed, right? If so, uninstall the software for it in Add/Remove Programs, then go into Search - Files And Folders and delete everything that appears under

*hpz*.*

hpf*.**

That should get rid of all the leftover files and DLL's for that printer. Reboot your computer, then reinstall the software. Depending on the printer brand and model, you should have your printer turned on when you start your computer. The documentation should clarify that.

The HP support and software site for the HP Pavilion 9720 is located here. According to the specs page, it supports a maximum of 512 MB of RAM. It can use PC100 or PC133 168-pin SDRAM modules.


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Bad news....reinstalling didn't make one bit of difference! Not that that suprised me any! I still can't print, although I am very happy about all the cleaning up I've been doing through all of this!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Oh well. We tried.  

Which brand name, model name, and model number printer do you have?


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

HP Office Jet K80....this is getting really frustrating!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The HP support and software site for your HP OfficeJet K80 is here. Make use of it, and hopefully it can solve your problem.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

RedHeadMommy...

When you get this error, are trying to print from Interenet Explorer ?

Or trying to print anything ?

Aslo sure that is not *SHDOCLC.DLL\preview.dlg*, instead of SHDOCLC.DLL\preview.deg ?

Reason I ask is, an error with SHDOCLC.DLL\preview.dlg with Access denied, is most usually associated with a bad BHO ( Browser Helper Object ), what I would try is uninstalling Adobe reader, and reinstall it


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you jedi....it is .DLG not .deg....sorry! I'm going to try your idea and I'll let you know how/if it works out!

thanks again!


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, now I have 2 problems....I still have that script error....and I uninstalled Adobe, but don't know where I got it to reinstall it?!? I don't have a disc or anything, where do I find it again?!?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=811165

Can you take a look to see if that applies.


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

*sigh* Well, it didn't work. I always get so hopeful when someone has a new idea that it'll work, and so far no such luck...but I really appreciate everyone trying!

I am able to print pictures from my Kodak program, but just can't print emails or anything off the internet....frustrating....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you try an IE repair?


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes I did...it couldn't do it due to a number of errors.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How about either an uninstall of 6, if that is an option in the add/remove programs, and then a reinstall of 6....or just an overinstall of 6.


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

After it said it couldn't complete it due to errors, it told me to go back to Setup and reinstall the components....just how do I do that???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have IE 6 downloaded? 

That would be the easiest way.


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know! LOL....talk slow for us puter unabled!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/default.mspx

Ok, sorry 

Try to download from there and just do an overinstall............you shouldn't lose anything, hopefully it will fix things.


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay, well, I downloaded it, and installed it (how do I know if I overinstalled it??) and when i restarted up came "An error or exception occured while calling the function "Dllnstall" in "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\inetcpl.cpl" " and I still can't print...

NOW WHAT?!?


----------



## tagalong (Oct 24, 2004)

If and when you get ready to re-install Adobe Reader again (unless I missed it in these 3 pages... I don't think you got an answer to that question yet.)

Go to page/link below and follow the on-screen instructions to download and install it.

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html

Hat's off to you guys (candy and the rest, plus you too RedHeadMommy for being so dilligent and patient.) It is very frustrating to have problems like this but these guys don't give up. That is nice.

Good job, for sticking with her.
:up:


----------



## tagalong (Oct 24, 2004)

OK RedHeadMommy,

FIRST try THIS PART: ('cause it's the easy thing to look for)

*"Remove Header and Footer from Printer Properties"*

Do that by following these instructions:

From I.E. select *FILE --- then Page Setup.
*

Clear out the entries in the HEADER and FOOTER section by deleting whatever is there.

Then try to print


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try these instructions:

Extract a new copy of the Winhlp32.exe file from your original Windows 95/98 disks or CD-ROM to the Windows folder. For information about using the Extract tool, please see the following article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
129605 How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/129605/EN-US/


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Tagalong...I tried your suggestion about the header/footer and I got yet another error saying 

"An error has occurred raising the Page Setup Dialog
Error: 18
Permission Denied"

Now what does that mean?? More problems????


----------



## tagalong (Oct 24, 2004)

HHHhhhhmmmm

Is everything else working as normal on your system? (All other programs ARE OK?) 

Do they print OK? Is it functionally - smooth operating - in general?

If that's so... then I might be inclined to say just get another browser to install and forget about I.E. There are others out there - but

Before you try them - test all the other system's functionality that you can... beat it to death so to speak just to make sure that everything else is ok. 

Then: If you do go to another browser, it shouldn't hurt anything.

I'm wondering if anyone else agrees?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

Just as a test ( just to satisify my curiosity  )...

Open Internet Explorer, click on the Tools menu - Internet Options - the Advanced tab - and uncheck "Enable third party browser extensions " - click on the Apply button, then OK...

Close uot Internet Explorer and Outlook, and open it back up, and see if it helps...


----------



## tagalong (Oct 24, 2004)

tagalong said:


> I might be inclined to say just get another browser to install and forget about I.E.


The reason I said that is because I was researching through several other sites and found almost the identical sympton listed elsewhere...

In that case the person started using MSN browser and had no trouble, problem solved.

(not that I'm recommending MSN... just a different browser!) Personally - I use Netscape.


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay...let me try to answer all of these questions...the other problems I am having is System Restore won't work, I can't print out of Outlook Express either, and suddennly I can't transfer my pictures from my digital camera to the puter (says there's no connecting device, which there IS).

Jedi...I did try that suggestion with the "third party browser" and that didn't work, but I'll try it again...just to see if it'll work the 2nd time...I'm willing to try most anything at this point. I was thinking of trying to reintall my printer for the 3rd time, maybe the 3rd times the charm!

Thanks again!! I'll let you know if any of this works.


----------



## tagalong (Oct 24, 2004)

One more... for now.

I would not really be concerned that the System Restore isn't working. It CAN actually give you some really bad headaches with Windows ME, or any other for that matter... if the Restore Points are not set first. So, for now, let's skip that part.

You have the printer issues - it works, but not in I.E. or Outlook.
You can no longer download your pictures from the digital camera.
You still don't have Adobe Reader installed.

OK so reviewing these problems, no one has mentioned any Windows Updates.

FIRST:
Go to this site 
*http://www.microsoft.com/windows/downloads/default.mspx*

click on the link that says: 
*Let Windows Update Scan Your Computer and Recommend Updates*
Install the ones you need.

That will get ME patches and I think it'll get the I.E. and Outlook patches too. 
(but I could be wrong... so try to make note, if it includes those - or doesn't)
we'll come back to that - if they aren't there.

Whether or not this fixes any of the current problems, it is highly recommended to stay current with all updates, on all software. Just good advice to do this, kinda like all the config / startup / cleanup you did in the beginning.

SECOND: Uninstall your printer....(I know, I know... sorry!) 
GO TO THE HP (isn't that your printer type HP K80) website and find the drivers for that printer. Once you find them, download and install using the online drivers (do not install it from the CD)

THIRD: Uninstall your camera *device* (not the software)
Then GO TO THE CAMERA'S manufacturer website and search for the camera's driver downloads and look for your model.
Download and install the drivers from their site - (again, do not install from the CD.)

REASON FOR THAT.. sometimes the CD is "older than the drivers online" and usually that means the online drivers have been updated, since you bought that equipment.

I truly want to see your stuff fixed, and this is what I'd do, if it were my pc.

Oh yeah, I nearly forgot the ADOBE....

Go to page/link below and follow the on-screen instructions to download and install it, after all that other stuff is done.

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


----------



## RedHeadMommy (Oct 14, 2004)

HA HA HA....that's so funny that you mentioned the updates...I just did that last night for 2.5 hours....I had 22 critical updates, one of them dealing with System Restore. I was sooo hopeful that maybe everything would be fixed, but no such luck. I'll try all of your suggestions tagalong...THANK YOU soo much!! I have a busy day today, so I don't know if I'll get it all done today, but I'll keep you posted!

Thanks again!!!


----------

